# Show your winter pictures!



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

Dream(with the blaze) & Starlite(with only one sock and the snip)


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

More...


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

NO! NO NO NO NO NO, no, no, no, HECK NO WAY! NO NO NO NO! Nadda, niltch, nope, uhuh, not ready! 

It is now September, which means October is just around the corner, which means snow will soon be here, and I don't want to think about it yet! I am enjoying the green grass, cool breeze and riding in a t-shirt weather...I don't want to think about snow yet *crosses arms and frumps*

Ask me in December........


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I don't have any horses in the snow pictures yet, however, Lacey is hopefully coming home for the winter so I'll be getting as many as I can, fo sho! So, ask me again in December! Haha!


----------



## annaleah (Jul 6, 2010)

I have no pics either, but I cannot wait for winter either!! Actually fall is my favorite season, but I love winter too!! and I love seeing horses in the snow!!


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

MIEventer said:


> NO! NO NO NO NO NO, no, no, no, HECK NO WAY! NO NO NO NO! Nadda, niltch, nope, uhuh, not ready!
> 
> It is now September, which means October is just around the corner, which means snow will soon be here, and I don't want to think about it yet! I am enjoying the green grass, cool breeze and riding in a t-shirt weather...I don't want to think about snow yet *crosses arms and frumps*
> 
> Ask me in December........



agreed.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Pretty boy...isnt he just handsome in the snow!










Izzy...love him!









Rosie lookin for food









My former horse, Nico. It was his first day out of his stall in weeks!









Rosie...a moose in the snow!








Scooter and Teddy bear.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

MIEventer said:


> NO! NO NO NO NO NO, no, no, no, HECK NO WAY! NO NO NO NO! Nadda, niltch, nope, uhuh, not ready!
> 
> It is now September, which means October is just around the corner, which means snow will soon be here, and I don't want to think about it yet! I am enjoying the green grass, cool breeze and riding in a t-shirt weather...I don't want to think about snow yet *crosses arms and frumps*
> 
> Ask me in December........


Hmmmm... How about moving to FL?! :lol:


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

OK. Here are mine. We had enormous amount of snow last year, so I was lucky enough to get some nice pics.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

holy wow that snow is deep!!! My trainer would flip if we got snow like that here. She's scared that the arena roof might collapse this year if we get more than 5 inches. 
*whispers* I'd still like a couple inches to play in though


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

Here is Citrus the day he met my daughter last February  I tried to include a video of him in his slinky but I don't have a proper code I guess.


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

Here is Citrus, formerly known as Friday, in North Dakota before he came to us in Colorado


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

drafts4ever said:


> holy wow that snow is deep!!! My trainer would flip if we got snow like that here. She's scared that the arena roof might collapse this year if we get more than 5 inches.
> *whispers* I'd still like a couple inches to play in though


Lol! We had lovely half-day cleaning the roof of the barn. I heard horror stories that indeed some people's arenas collapsed (including big lesson barn in area).


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

No fair, even in winter, we don't get that nice pretty, photogenic snow that you guys do. Last decent snow we got, I was marooned in Amarillo so I couldn't go out and play in it. This is as close as I have gotten to getting to play in the snow in years.

Not snow, just little white ice pellets :?. What was even worse though was the drizzle that turned to a coating of ice on everything, including the horses (and the 50 mph wind).




































Rafe had been running around like a speed addict on a bender so he was all wet from sweat and melted ice.









I think Dobe was glad for his super mustang fluffyness LOL.









None of us got much enjoyment out of the "snow" that day.


----------



## phoenix (Jun 7, 2010)

Phoenix loves the snow, i hate the snow; i don't have a lot of pictures.. or rather i had a lot of pictures but my computer ate them all. I have a few from last year (when he was still the fattest horse at the barn  )


----------



## Shalani (Jul 16, 2009)

Seeing all these horses unrugged in the snow makes me feel a lil over the top rugging my horses... in winter....In Australia....In Queensland

I live on the *Sunshine* Coast lol coldest night this winter was *4.4°C * lol


----------



## mmpgrumpy (Jul 30, 2010)

Some of these are so cool! I live in Florida, and while the temperature does sometimes drop below freezing in the winter, we never get snow like that. Our horses grow so much hair that they look like wooly mammoths, though .


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

I love the pictures posted so far! I hope more people have some


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

those pics are awesome I wish it snowed here once... just for the pics haha


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

Haha, I truly feel bad for those of you that DON'T get snow! I know alot of us that DO get snow say "omg I wish I lived somewhere where it didn't snow!" but really for me, I could not imagine not seeing snow, not playing in it, walking my puppies in it and of course riding in it! There is NOTHING like a trail ride in the snow...but then of course toes practically freeze off and there is the slight worry of being shot by a hunter LOL...I find myself thinking when I buy fleeces "I should definitely get this in a BRIGHT color for trail rides..." just the other day instead of a nice dark purple/pink I ended up getting lime green. I'm going to trail ride looking like a highlighter!


----------



## soileddove (Jul 27, 2010)

Peppy, my QH mare, and Chief, a Paint gelding I used to own.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

We got a huge amount of snow fall this year...worst in decades. Our barn roof held up but once all that snow started melting, all the snow came off the roof at one time. It seriously sounded like an avalanche and where it fell the snow was piled up over 12 feet! 

We blanketed ours last winter but have all made a vow to not do that again until its 100% neccessary. And even then...only some of the horses will get their rugs on. They started getting blanketed in November! and didn't get them off til April. And in April...they were still shivering when the wind blew. My horse wasn't blanketed at all this winter and never shivered, got out of the wind when it got really cold and blew out his winter coat in record time. We had to clip a horse this year because in June, he still wanted to hang on to some of it!

In the worst of the snow fall, we went on a nice trail ride through the still powdery stuff. It was a joke for us that "I betcha people who ride on the beach all the time wish they could ride through a snow drift" followed by a chorus of 'Naaaahhhh"


----------



## soileddove (Jul 27, 2010)

I live in Minnesota.. Never blanketed, and don't intend to. The only reason I would is if my horse, for some reason, wasn't growing an adequate coat, or if I showed all winter long, but I don't because, well, its Minnesota.. Inadequate growth has never been a problem I've encountered though, so I'm not too worried about it. 

I love winter and I love riding through drifts and all that good stuff. I just wish winter in MN didn't have to last quite 5 months! ha ha


----------



## Silvera (Apr 27, 2010)

The horse on the left is my horse Storm (he was 2 at the time) and the horse on the right is a friends horse Charlie


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

if it snows here I will get pictures but it usually is just really mucky out...you defiently want to wear mucking boots! Love the pictures though! 


I'm going to miss summer


----------



## KateKlemmer (Aug 15, 2010)

Kitten_Val, I won't even attempt to describe how beautiful that last picture of yours is :O

I would lovee to post pics of my horses frolicking happily in the snow, but unfortunatley I live in South Texas. Though we do get the occasional monster ice storm


----------



## RunningFree27 (Dec 14, 2009)

*FL*



kitten_Val said:


> Hmmmm... How about moving to FL?! :lol:


that's where i live... I WANT snow!


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Here are my kids in the snow...a little fuzzy because autozoom was focusing on the falling snow.


----------

